# How to stop annoying calls from vodafone



## yogisworld (Apr 3, 2009)

How to stop annoying calls from vodafone.i am a vodafone user and get adds calls  for caller tunes,ringtones etc.it's very annoying to recieve those recorded calls  specially when one is doing some important work.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Apr 3, 2009)

Register at the national Do No Disturb registry.


----------



## mrintech (Apr 4, 2009)

*www.vodafone.in/existingusers/pages/dnd.aspx


----------



## yogisworld (Apr 4, 2009)

infra_red_dude said:


> Register at the national Do No Disturb registry.


bouncer gaya tha,mrintech cleared it.


----------



## yogisworld (Apr 5, 2009)

mrintech said:


> *www.vodafone.in/existingusers/pages/dnd.aspx


says it will take 45 days to register at the national Do No Disturb registry.
toooo long a wait


----------



## mrintech (Apr 5, 2009)

yogisworld said:


> says it will take 45 days to register at the national Do No Disturb registry.
> toooo long a wait


no it will be activated in few days


----------



## utsav (Apr 5, 2009)

Either wait 45 days or receive stooopid calls throughout your life.  .normally the number gets registered within 10days .


----------



## vickyadvani (Apr 14, 2009)

will this only block vodafone calls or all marketing calls?


----------



## mrintech (Apr 14, 2009)

vickyadvani said:


> will this only block vodafone calls or all marketing calls?


*Only *those which Vodafone has given to marketers. If you have registered at more places, you will get calls from those marketers on a timely basis


----------

